# big competition for logs



## moneymgmt (May 7, 2008)

thought you guys would enjoy this from Detroit's craigslist:

*7 Veneer lumber sawmill logs oak hickory firewood (Taylor)*

Reply to: see below 
Date: 2009-02-12, 9:42AM EST

We are taking offers on 7 veneer or lumber logs. Logs are about 11 foot to 14 foot long with a 26 inch to 32 inch diameter. 6 of the logs are white oak and 1 is a hickory log. Pictured are 4 of the logs. We also sell firewood for 70.00 a face cord or 80.00 a face cord stacked - delivery for the firewood is free . Call Bob at 248-818-5753




"We are taking offers" ha... bet the phone is ringing off the hook! Huge market for hardwood here in Michigan where we have no economy, no jobs, and no money! I bet if I could just figure a way to sell you southern boys some snow....


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

moneymgmt said:


> We are taking offers on 7 veneer or lumber logs.


First he needs to know which, lumber or veneer ? They are 2 different things...I looked at the pictures he posted, they may be lumber logs (unless they are full of metal, and I do see black staining in the hickory:detective:, that could very well mean it's full of metal)

Just to make it clear, alot of people think they know what a "veneer" log is, it's a different deal than just a "sawlog" it is processed different and has to be clear on all sides from defect. White oak is in high demand right now (well for oak anyway) Illinois white oak log prices are $.60 bft for a saw log...and $2.50 for a veneer log delivered to the mill. You can see the big difference in the two just from the price.

And I edited this to add...the difference between red oak and white oak. Red oak is in the dumper, good logs are selling for > $.40...if they even sell. I talked to a buddy of mine who was talking to a logger buddy of his. The logger has been in business for 19 years...he said he did not sell a single load of hardwood logs in the month of December, first time ever that has happened. He is a big operation with $1000's of overhead a month even if he never leaves the house. He is about to starve to death in this economy.


----------

